
Satchel: Make more informed decisions about SaaS - vinnyglennon
https://satchel.com/
======
1cvmask
This will be a success if they can maintain their business model and stay true
to it of being impartial. All most all the other “reviews” sites have paid
biases and skewed incentive schemes making the results flawed.

~~~
58x14
I agree; the greater challenge isn’t whether they can maintain journalistic
integrity, but whether they can earn and grow audience’s trust.

Consider how much time and energy is spent reviewing SaaS solutions by team
leaders in every organization. In parallel, consider that the marketing
efforts of SaaS offerings consist primarily of outlining use cases. It seems
operating as a neutral middle could build sizable value in time savings for
both entities and open the door to many connections.

I speculate if the creator(s) have any plans of direct monetization
whatsoever.

